# New Herdsire



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I got my new buck tonight he is drop dead gorgeous. You will have to wait until tomorrow to see pics of him though!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

That was just cruel to post and not give us a pic!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^I agree!!! lol, did you ever sell your other bucks? Or your kids?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Such a tease!!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Here he is sorry I didnt give a better pic, going to leave for canoeing at 8:00 so dont have much time. He is beautiful and only a year, I checked his teeth!

He is tame too, but I will never trust my back to him, I mean look at those horns!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

He's beautiful and I love a good horned goat (in looks anyway).


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I will get some better pics of him and the girls when I get home!
Sometime tomorrow or monday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like him!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Love the spots! And he has a sweet face!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I cant wait to have kids out of him!! I know my tra. Does can throw paints out of a black tra. Just think what they can throw with him!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Him and the does, and the competion. Hes a little afraid of the othe buck. They are both are 2 tooths, wich do you guys think is the best confromation wise?

Also what do you think we will get out of him and that doe in the pic?


----------

